# God's Pit Crew



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to share a video from here in West Liberty. If anyone has a chance and would like to watch it, take a look. I don't know if anyone has ever heard of God's Pit Crew. I never had...Not until we were hit by the tornado. What a group of people! Can't thank them enough for everything they have done here...They are amazing...God is amazing!






My niece is in the video from the 4:31-4:35 mark...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They sure did good. I'm glad to hear that something resembling normal is coming back into your lives.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What an awe inspiring video. Words cannot describe it. Thanks for sharing and I'm glad to see some normality coming back to the area. God's Pit Crew is amazing to say the least !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*You're right guys, these people have been doing this sort of thing since 1999. My family has been a donor for about that long......*

*http://www.godspitcrew.org/home*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

These guys put FEMA to shame. Thank God there are people like this around who can quickly help communities. Unfortunately, we've had a few more tornadoes here in the Midwest and we're going to need these guys help.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

yes GOD is Amazing. Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is an awesome video and a great story of how great some people are! Thanks for sharing and good luck with the rest of the rebuilding process.


----------

